# A Canon camera has shown up for certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2020)

> A camera, likely the EOS R5 has shown up for certification according to Nokishita.
> The certification shows a new battery as we reported previously, it’ll be the LP-E6NH with a voltage of 7.2v and 2130mAh. Perhaps the “H” means “high-capacity”.
> The certification also says the camera is compatible with the Speedlite 600EX-RT, does that mean the EOS R5 will have a wireless trigger? We haven’t heard that suggestion previously.
> The camera is also compatible with the Canon RS-60E3.



Continue reading...


----------



## padam (Feb 27, 2020)

So the newer battery will work with the current chargers and LP-E6 compatible cameras. That's clever.


----------



## gregster (Feb 27, 2020)

Higher capacity in the same form factor is logical to me. By comparison Sony's A7/A9 batteries have 2280mah vs 1865 in the LP-E6N despite similar physical size, so it would seem there is room for denser energy storage.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 27, 2020)

gregster said:


> Higher capacity in the same form factor is logical to me. By comparison Sony's A7/A9 batteries have 2280mah vs 1865 in the LP-E6N despite similar physical size, so it would seem there is room for denser energy storage.



mAh figures are not comparable if you don’t know the voltages. mWh is what matters.


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 27, 2020)

On another note i just realized how fast the RF lens lineup is growing: at the end of the year we should have 19 RF lenses. To put things in perspective there are only 33 full frame E-mount lenses...


----------



## tron (Feb 27, 2020)

Now a 200-600 in addition to the announced 100-500 will make Sony users cry  *
Oh and a few DO lenses...

* Or at least it will make Canon users smile


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 27, 2020)

Surprised it will use the RS60-3E rather than RS80-N3


----------



## gbc (Feb 27, 2020)

"does that mean the EOS R5 will have a wireless trigger?"

Looking at photos of the camera from the Vegas show, it looks like the area under the hotshoe is a separate piece from the rest of the body. I assumed this camera doesn't have a pop-up flash. Maybe there's a pop-up flash trigger?


----------



## Roy Hunte (Feb 27, 2020)

jeffa4444 said:


> Surprised it will use the RS60-3E rather than RS80-N3


The RS80-N3 is older, from film days. The RS60-E3 was developed for a less bulky plug, and it can rotate.


----------



## LensFungus (Feb 27, 2020)

I am the CEO of Canon and I can confirm that the "H" means "HAHAHAHA SONY IS *******!".


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 27, 2020)

gbc said:


> Looking at photos of the camera from the Vegas show, it looks like the area under the hotshoe is a separate piece from the rest of the body. I assumed this camera doesn't have a pop-up flash. Maybe there's a pop-up flash trigger?



No, that’s the ”window” for the radio antennas (WLAN and GPS). Although I don’t see why there couldn’t be a radio trigger for RT flashes as well.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 27, 2020)

*"Jesus, God, help, my lord, Jesus, help me I'm falling down the steps oh lord Jesus Christ please !"* 

FOR THE LOVE OF BOKEH WILL SOMEONE LEAK A PRICE SO I CAN START HINT-DROPPING ON THE WIFE OH HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## liv_img (Feb 27, 2020)

Roy Hunte said:


> The RS80-N3 is older, from film days. The RS60-E3 was developed for a less bulky plug, and it can rotate.


The E3 very simple remote jack is much older than the better N3 jack. Usually the amateur Canon cameras have the E3 and the pro cameras the N3. The port on the front of the R5 looks exactly like the N3 of the EOS 5D-IV. Maybe this certification is for another simpler camera? The R6?


----------



## Lukas Haupt (Feb 27, 2020)

liv_img said:


> The E3 very simple remote jack is much older than the better N3 jack. Usually the amateur Canon cameras have the E3 and the pro cameras the N3. The port on the front of the R5 looks exactly like the N3 of the EOS 5D-IV. Maybe this certification is for another simpler camera? The R6?


The port on front is for sure PC sync. Same asi on EOS R (on battery grip - in front). R5 will be using E3 as EOS R (mk I). I guess it will be on same place - left side, left top corner. PC sync is usually only for "pro" cameras in new day and age.


----------



## David_E (Feb 27, 2020)

tron said:


> _Now a 200-600 in addition to the announced 100-500 will make Sony users cry  *
> Oh and a few DO lenses...
> 
> * Or at least it will make Canon users smile _


I don’t want to make anyone cry. We need to get past this Chevy v. Ford pettiness. Sony, Nikon, Canon, Fuji... all make fine cameras and the others don’t need to fail for Canon to succeed. Me? Canon because of the ergonomics and lens quality. 5D IV, 6D II, RP, M5. But I could live with any of the others if necessary and I doubt my photos would suffer.


----------



## tron (Feb 27, 2020)

David_E said:


> I don’t want to make anyone cry. We need to get past this Chevy v. Ford pettiness. Sony, Nikon, Canon, Fuji... all make fine cameras and the others don’t need to fail for Canon to succeed. Me? Canon because of the ergonomics and lens quality. 5D IV, 6D II, RP, M5. But I could live with any of the others if necessary and I doubt my photos would suffer.


Of course hence the smiles! I thought they were self-explanatory!


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 27, 2020)

Lukas Haupt said:


> The port on front is for sure PC sync. Same asi on EOS R (on battery grip - in front). R5 will be using E3 as EOS R (mk I). I guess it will be on same place - left side, left top corner. PC sync is usually only for "pro" cameras in new day and age.



The PC Sync is on the side of the camera, seen here with the flash bolt icon: 





The front is definitely the remote port, whichever type it is, much like on the 5D Mark IV.


----------



## sanj (Feb 27, 2020)

Am so waiting for this camera!!!!!


----------



## padam (Feb 27, 2020)

I reckon the EOS R6 and later on the 5D Mark V will also use the same battery as well.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 27, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> mAh figures are not comparable if you don’t know the voltages. mWh is what matters.



True.
BUT: Voltages are the same i.e. 7.2V for the LP-E6N (EOS R) and this one.
That means the increase in energy is proportional i.e. 2130/1865 -> 14% more energy.
But what we still dont know: Will this lead to a higher CIPA rating regarding number of photos that can be taken with a charge? I think: Unlikely, because the power consumption of the R5 might be quite higher given new features like IBIS etc.


----------



## fox40phil (Feb 27, 2020)

> EOS R5 will have a wireless trigger ?



THIS would be awesome and what I always wanted.... I think Nikon had already something like this back in the days? (was always a little bit better for sports with flash I think (1/320s sync etc.?!))


----------



## joestopper (Feb 27, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> THIS would be awesome and what I always wanted.... I think Nikon had already something like this back in the days? (was always a little bit better for sports with flash I think (1/320s sync etc.?!))



I am hoping for more built-in features that belong into a pro body:
- a built-in intervalometer that saves the hassle of carrying around an external trigger ...


----------



## Lukas Haupt (Feb 27, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> The PC Sync is on the side of the camera, seen here with the flash bolt icon:
> The front is definitely the remote port, whichever type it is, much like on the 5D Mark IV.


Sorry for that, you are absolutely right. I didn t see the pic from left side. I assumed, because the flap is really similar to the one, which is on BG for EOS R...


----------



## Quackator (Feb 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF BOKEH WILL SOMEONE LEAK A PRICE
> SO I CAN START HINT-DROPPING ON THE WIFE OH HELP ME PLEASE!



Hint-drop 6k. It will be cheaper, so you will have spare bucks you can
spend on lenses.........


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 27, 2020)

joestopper said:


> True.
> BUT: Voltages are the same i.e. 7.2V for the LP-E6N (EOS R) and this one.
> That means the increase in energy is proportional i.e. 2130/1865 -> 14% more energy.
> But what we still dont know: Will this lead to a higher CIPA rating regarding number of photos that can be taken with a charge? I think: Unlikely, because the power consumption of the R5 might be quite higher given new features like IBIS etc.


I think the extra power consumption by IBIS will be more than offset by a newer, more energy-efficient PROCESSOR. Think of the newly released 1DX Mk III, it has the same size battery - exactly as the predecessor but is double the capacity. Further, as I understand it, the processor is not only much quicker (unlimited buffer, basically) but much more efficient as well. So I will not be surprised if the battery life of the R5 will not be somewhere between 140-160% improvement over the current R, perhaps even as much as 200%. I don't think it will be quite that much however. You still have battery suck from the EVF, the extra communication between lens and body, and as you mention, IBIS. But I do think a my initial guess is reasonable.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> *"Jesus, God, help, my lord, Jesus, help me I'm falling down the steps oh lord Jesus Christ please !"*
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF BOKEH WILL SOMEONE LEAK A PRICE SO I CAN START HINT-DROPPING ON THE WIFE OH HELP ME PLEASE!


My guess is the price will come in somewhere in this range $3,699USD - $3,899USD. Body only... (well, probably bundled with the EF - RF adapter).


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 27, 2020)

joestopper said:


> But what we still dont know: Will this lead to a higher CIPA rating regarding number of photos that can be taken with a charge? I think: Unlikely, because the power consumption of the R5 might be quite higher given new features like IBIS etc.



I think it's likely that the R5 is going to have an improved CIPA rating, seeing how the latest gen of Canon bodies (1DX3, 90D) seem to be quite a bit more power efficient than their predecessors.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 27, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> THIS would be awesome and what I always wanted.... I think Nikon had already something like this back in the days? (was always a little bit better for sports with flash I think (1/320s sync etc.?!))



AFAIK Nikon's wireless flash commander mode is just like Canon's: optical communication using the builtin popup flash. It's just in Canon's case that feature's limited to crop bodies only because FF Canons don't _have_ a popup flash…


----------



## Tangent (Feb 27, 2020)

Roy Hunte said:


> The RS80-N3 is older, from film days. The RS60-E3 was developed for a less bulky plug, and it can rotate.


+ Many cheap but good non-OEM wired remotes for the RS-60-E3. And hopefully this hints at on-board intervalometer, since Canon makes wired intervalometer for RS-80 plug, but not the RS-60. Intervalometer on-board, so no need for the bulkier RS80 plug is the thinking, maybe.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 27, 2020)

Quackator said:


> Hint-drop 6k. It will be cheaper, so you will have spare bucks you can
> spend on lenses.........




Between the body and the 100-500 I'll probably top at 6K... If it's more than that I'll be waiting on the xmas sales that we all know are coming.


----------



## Adam Shutter Bug (Feb 27, 2020)

FramerMCB said:


> My guess is the price will come in somewhere in this range $3,699USD - $3,899USD. Body only... (well, probably bundled with the EF - RF adapter).


Not sure they could afford to do that. The camera has to compete with the A7mkiv so can’t be massively more.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 27, 2020)

FramerMCB said:


> I think the extra power consumption by IBIS will be more than offset by a newer, more energy-efficient PROCESSOR. Think of the newly released 1DX Mk III, it has the same size battery - exactly as the predecessor but is double the capacity. Further, as I understand it, the processor is not only much quicker (unlimited buffer, basically) but much more efficient as well. So I will not be surprised if the battery life of the R5 will not be somewhere between 140-160% improvement over the current R, perhaps even as much as 200%. I don't think it will be quite that much however. You still have battery suck from the EVF, the extra communication between lens and body, and as you mention, IBIS. But I do think a my initial guess is reasonable.



The new LP-E6NH seems to have 15% more juice compared to the LP-E6N, so I'm expecting a much better CIPA rating on the R5 than the R has.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> *"Jesus, God, help, my lord, Jesus, help me I'm falling down the steps oh lord Jesus Christ please !"*
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF BOKEH WILL SOMEONE LEAK A PRICE SO I CAN START HINT-DROPPING ON THE WIFE OH HELP ME PLEASE!



Probably more than $2000 and less than $7000.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 27, 2020)

padam said:


> I reckon the EOS R6 and later on the 5D Mark V will also use the same battery as well.


If they even bother with a 5D5


----------



## unfocused (Feb 27, 2020)

Interesting that this camera has shown up for certification and the R6 has not, since the rumors were that the R6 would be released first.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Feb 27, 2020)

Want says my heart, no f'ing way says my wallet.. i am torn apart...


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 27, 2020)

Adam Shutter Bug said:


> Not sure they could afford to do that. The camera has to compete with the A7mkiv so can’t be massively more.


Actually, this camera is above the A7r IV. It will be up to Sony to get competitive.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Interesting that this camera has shown up for certification and the R6 has not, since the rumors were that the R6 would be released first.


Yes, as time goes on there continues to be a distinct lack of confirmation about the R6 ...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

padam said:


> So the newer battery will work with the current chargers and LP-E6 compatible cameras. That's clever.


I am not surprised, sounds like the Canon philosophy that keeps people like us within their ecosystem.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Actually, this camera is above the A7r IV. It will be up to Sony to get competitive.


I think it is aimed to dwarf the A9. Canon needs now a bold move in the pro market, otherwise they'd lose their leadership very soon to Sony.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Yes, as time goes on there continues to be a distinct lack of confirmation about the R6 ...


I agree, I think we will see the R5 first, and an R6 later. I hope that the R6 will be more affordable and designed more with a bias for stills + optional video shooters. The R5 definitely seems to be designed more for professional and enthusiasts video shooters, I think Canon tries with it to recreate a video revolution like they started with the 5D Mk II.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 27, 2020)

It already wins the crown for most aesthetic mirrorless body.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> On another note i just realized how fast the RF lens lineup is growing: at the end of the year we should have 19 RF lenses. To put things in perspective there are only 33 full frame E-mount lenses...


Yes, Canon is really speeding up now. It is a bit like in the late 80s, when they started the EOS system with the new EF mount. Typically for Canon, they observed where the market goes and, quite late, they really give their new technology a massive go. This time, I really was a bit concerned that they finally lose the fight with Sony, but now I am happy to see them moving on. Good news for all Canon users: their gear investments do have a future.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 27, 2020)

FramerMCB said:


> I think the extra power consumption by IBIS will be more than offset by a newer, more energy-efficient PROCESSOR. Think of the newly released 1DX Mk III, it has the same size battery - exactly as the predecessor but is double the capacity. Further, as I understand it, the processor is not only much quicker (unlimited buffer, basically) but much more efficient as well. So I will not be surprised if the battery life of the R5 will not be somewhere between 140-160% improvement over the current R, perhaps even as much as 200%. I don't think it will be quite that much however. You still have battery suck from the EVF, the extra communication between lens and body, and as you mention, IBIS. But I do think a my initial guess is reasonable.



I hold against the following: While the DIGIC X is most likely more energy efficient than the DIGIC in the R, the amount of processing is increasing in th R5 since more pixels need to be processed (40 to 45 mp instead of 30). 1DX III is a different case as pixel count is the same as its predecessor i.e. good chance the 1DX III will indeed have a quite higher Cipa rating.


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 27, 2020)

Will the new battery be backwards compatible then (with the R)?


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

David_E said:


> I don’t want to make anyone cry. We need to get past this Chevy v. Ford pettiness. Sony, Nikon, Canon, Fuji... all make fine cameras and the others don’t need to fail for Canon to succeed. Me? Canon because of the ergonomics and lens quality. 5D IV, 6D II, RP, M5. But I could live with any of the others if necessary and I doubt my photos would suffer.


I think we all profit from a healthy competitiveness in the camera market. That's why I always appreciated that Canon keeps their own sensor production alive - despite they were technically outpaced by Sony for some years now (it wasn't the sensors itself but the electronics starting with A/D converters, noisy pre-amps etc.). I am convinced that this changes now and Canon returns to new strength, after some crises created by the fast decline of the point-and-shoot camera market.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 27, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> I think it's likely that the R5 is going to have an improved CIPA rating, seeing how the latest gen of Canon bodies (1DX3, 90D) seem to be quite a bit more power efficient than their predecessors.



I hold against the following: While the DIGIC X is most likely more energy efficient than the DIGIC in the R, the amount of processing is increasing in th R5 since more pixels need to be processed (40 to 45 mp instead of 30). 1DX III is a different case as pixel count is the same as its predecessor i.e. good chance the 1DX III will indeed have a quite higher Cipa rating.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

dwarven said:


> It already wins the crown for most aesthetic mirrorless body.


I always preferred Canon's modern design approach over this sucking retro design fashion based on the illusion that the past was better.


----------



## dmtml (Feb 27, 2020)

I just want to know how well my EF lenses will work in this. There's just no way I'm going to totally switch over to RF in the near future.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

FramerMCB said:


> My guess is the price will come in somewhere in this range $3,699USD - $3,899USD. Body only... (well, probably bundled with the EF - RF adapter).


On Monday, at my fav pro photo shop, a guy at the desk said that rumors he heard are on the 7 k$ level for the R5. I wouldn't wonder if he's right, given the fact that the R5 introduces 8k video in the FF market. But you never know, the 5D Mk II revolutionized the video market a decade ago, and was quire affordable back then.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

dmtml said:


> I just want to know how well my EF lenses will work in this. There's just no way I'm going to totally switch over to RF in the near future.


I have no R, but according to what I learned from R users, the RF-EF adapters from Canon work surprisingly well. So you shouldn't worry about that.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> If they even bother with a 5D5


This is the big question: will there be a 5D5 mirror slapper or will Canon completely switch to the ML RF system? Nobody knows. But given the fact that Canon came up with a 1DX Mk III I'd guess that they will bring a 5D5, but probably this will be the final DSLR on the 5D level.


----------



## dsut4392 (Feb 27, 2020)

dslrdummy said:


> Will the new battery be backwards compatible then (with the R)?


No, it won't work if you insert it backwards, it has to go in the right way around


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

tron said:


> Now a 200-600 in addition to the announced 100-500 will make Sony users cry  *
> Oh and a few DO lenses...
> 
> * Or at least it will make Canon users smile


Shooting wildlife I recently met a lot of Sony A7R IV & 200-600mm users when I went birding. Canon and Nikon really are losing this classic market they dominated for decades. I had a good talk with a Sony user who switched from Nikon (D500) to this Sony combo and was quite happy, in particular because he could shoot with the APS crop mode and still had about 26 MP available for impressively sharp images. So, from this market's perspective, it is high noon for Canon now (and Nikon!).


----------



## BillB (Feb 27, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> This is the big question: will there be a 5D5 mirror slapper or will Canon completely switch to the ML RF system? Nobody knows. But given the fact that Canon came up with a 1DX Mk III I'd guess that they will bring a 5D5, but probably this will be the final DSLR on the 5D level.


Canon could keep the 5DIV available (and even the 6DII) instead of bringing out a 5D5. The current price of the 5DIV is a lot lower than a 5DV would be, and I don't know how many people would interested in paying for a lot of video performance in a camera with an optical viewfinder.


----------



## fox40phil (Feb 27, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> AFAIK Nikon's wireless flash commander mode is just like Canon's: optical communication using the builtin popup flash. It's just in Canon's case that feature's limited to crop bodies only because FF Canons don't _have_ a popup flash…


But if I remember exactly (I m not a Nikon guy)..they had it years before Canon! And a implementation of a wireless trigger is heavly about time!! to implement it now! Like wifi, gps etc... also a "light" or something else to trigger would be nice also without integrated flash.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 27, 2020)

dmtml said:


> I just want to know how well my EF lenses will work in this. There's just no way I'm going to totally switch over to RF in the near future.


Better than with a DSLR. No afma, eye-af, thousands more focus points, exposure simulation through the EVF, etc.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 27, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> Shooting wildlife I recently met a lot of Sony A7R IV & 200-600mm users when I went birding. Canon and Nikon really are losing this classic market they dominated for decades. I had a good talk with a Sony user who switched from Nikon (D500) to this Sony combo and was quite happy, in particular because he could shoot with the APS crop mode and still had about 26 MP available for impressively sharp images. So, from this market's perspective, it is high noon for Canon now (and Nikon!).



Why are the 'losing this classic market'? Yes, thare will be some who switch and an increasing from nothing will always look impressive. But most CaNikon wildlife shooters shoot APS-C and they are still way ahead of Sony in this market.
With all the hype, it is easy to forget that Sony has improved their market share in FF cameras and FF only. In total ILC market share, Sony has no more of a market what than they did before launching mirrorless because FF is such a small percentage of the overall market.


----------



## jeanluc (Feb 27, 2020)

So, will this battery and the current LP E6 he forward and backward compatible?

And does anybody know what the typical interval between certification and release has been?


----------



## Ale_F (Feb 27, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I always preferred Canon's modern design approach over this sucking retro design fashion based on the illusion that the past was better.


I agree!
Canon's body are rounded to keep it in the hand for a long time. 
Other old body style are a sort of metal edged brick without ergonomy. What's the sense?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 27, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Why are the 'losing this classic market'? Yes, thare will be some who switch and an increasing from nothing will always look impressive. But most CaNikon wildlife shooters shoot APS-C and they are still way ahead of Sony in this market.
> With all the hype, it is easy to forget that Sony has improved their market share in FF cameras and FF only. In total ILC market share, Sony has no more of a market what than they did before launching mirrorless because FF is such a small percentage of the overall market.


These things also never take into the account the Sony/Nikon shooters that switch to Canon. It's almost always framed as everybody leaving Canon. Not doubting @justaCanonuser, just saying.


----------



## Ale_F (Feb 27, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Why are the 'losing this classic market'? ... cut...


I don't know enthusiast in this specific sector, but in the last three vacation...
3 5D; 1 6D; 3 rebels, 2 nikon aps-c, 1 fuji ML, 1 sony a6x00 and a couple of powershot.
Real world is not YT, FB and IG (and CR)


----------



## brad-man (Feb 27, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> On Monday, at my fav pro photo shop, a guy at the desk said that rumors he heard are on the 7 k$ level for the R5. I wouldn't wonder if he's right, given the fact that the R5 introduces 8k video in the FF market. But you never know, the 5D Mk II revolutionized the video market a decade ago, and was quire affordable back then.


That guy at the desk was a Sony rep...


----------



## sanj (Feb 27, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Why are the 'losing this classic market'? Yes, thare will be some who switch and an increasing from nothing will always look impressive. But most CaNikon wildlife shooters shoot APS-C and they are still way ahead of Sony in this market.
> With all the hype, it is easy to forget that Sony has improved their market share in FF cameras and FF only. In total ILC market share, Sony has no more of a market what than they did before launching mirrorless because FF is such a small percentage of the overall market.


Most wildlife shooters do NOT shoot APS-C.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 27, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I have no R, but according to what I learned from R users, the RF-EF adapters
> from Canon work surprisingly well.



There is no reason for surprise. The EF protocol is a subset of the RF protocol.
Canon just vastly sped up data transfers, and some EF lenses already had the
option for a higher clock on board. Which is why EF and EF-S Lenses work at 
least as good on R bodies as they did on EF/EF-S bodies, some of them even 
better than before.

There is no glass inside the mount converter (ignore the drop-in filter variant),
it just bridges the register and hands the contacts through.

It would be a surprise if EF lenses wouldn't perform as good on R cameras as 
they did on EF/EF-S cameras.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 27, 2020)

Somebody just flip the card slot cover so we at least know what cards it uses. I don't like the drip drip drip specs.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 27, 2020)

sanj said:


> Most wildlife shooters do NOT shoot APS-C.



Some do, because APS-C is the poor man's teleconverter.


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 27, 2020)

Ale_F said:


> I don't know enthusiast in this specific sector, but in the last three vacation...
> 3 5D; 1 6D; 3 rebels, 2 nikon aps-c, 1 fuji ML, 1 sony a6x00 and a couple of powershot.
> Real world is not YT, FB and IG (and CR)


People seems to forget that, i have seen more EOS R in real life than any a7 series camera


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Feb 27, 2020)

padam said:


> So the newer battery will work with the current chargers and LP-E6 compatible cameras. That's clever.


Maybe not the current chargers... but new chargers should be backward compatible. That is, given the same form factor, the higher density, perhaps different chemistry battery may have different charging requirements. Some of those really dense cells need pulsed charging and certain charge duty cycles, temperature monitoring, not as expected charge voltage and current... but, they ought to be able to make a new charger that will work with older cells (if it can differentiate between 'em). 
None of that is fact, just saying.... we might see new charging schemes.


----------



## sanj (Feb 28, 2020)

Quackator said:


> Some do, because APS-C is the poor man's teleconverter.


Some. Of course.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 28, 2020)

Finally.


justaCanonuser said:


> On Monday, at my fav pro photo shop, a guy at the desk said that rumors he heard are on the 7 k$ level for the R5. I wouldn't wonder if he's right, given the fact that the R5 introduces 8k video in the FF market. But you never know, the 5D Mk II revolutionized the video market a decade ago, and was quire affordable back then.



R5 can't cost more than 1DXIII. Expect the price around Sony A7RIV, possibly slightly higher.
Also Nikon is rumored to release Z8 with 61Mp. There's too much competition in the declining market, which is (hopefully) good for us.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 28, 2020)

Boudreaux&Thibodeaux said:


> Maybe not the current chargers... but new chargers should be backward compatible. That is, given the same form factor, the higher density, perhaps different chemistry battery may have different charging requirements. Some of those really dense cells need pulsed charging and certain charge duty cycles, temperature monitoring, not as expected charge voltage and current... but, they ought to be able to make a new charger that will work with older cells (if it can differentiate between 'em).
> None of that is fact, just saying.... we might see new charging schemes.


The current chargers could well work, but not charge as efficiently (ie not as quickly) as the updated ones. That won't matter to a lot of people.


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 28, 2020)

How is that the Canon 600EX-RT is connected to the camera that was registered? I see an camera with code DS126832 and charger LC-E6 and battery LP-E6NH seems to be related. Why are the RS-60E3 and 600EX-RT listed there? Let's say if they are some how related then what about the Dell monitor? Sony HDMI and Lenovo T430 notebook? I understand the RS-60E3 and 600EX-RT are not new products and no need to be registered. I fail to understand how all these items are perceived to be related.


----------



## dominic_siu (Feb 28, 2020)

dmtml said:


> I just want to know how well my EF lenses will work in this. There's just no way I'm going to totally switch over to RF in the near future.


With short focal length EF lenses with adapter on EOS R is not a good combination as protrude too much, btw EF lenses works flawlessly on EOS R


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 28, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> mAh figures are not comparable if you don’t know the voltages. mWh is what matters.


Aren’t they both 7.2V?


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 28, 2020)

I wonder if the current R battery grip will fit on the R5. anyone know?


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 28, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


By the way, do I get it right that they won't start the mass production until the camera has passed the certification?


----------



## David the street guy (Feb 28, 2020)

dmtml said:


> I just want to know how well my EF lenses will work in this. There's just no way I'm going to totally switch over to RF in the near future.



My little RP works great with the EF lenses. I seem to notice that my 100 mm hunts a little bit more for focus than with my old 1D ii, but I'm not even really sure about that.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> ...most CaNikon wildlife shooters shoot APS-C





sanj said:


> Most wildlife shooters do NOT shoot APS-C.



Somebody's got to be wrong. 

It's somewhere in between. I suspect that those who can afford to and are serious about it use both. 

Many use APS-C because they are often distance limited and you can never get close enough. 

I don't know if I'm typical but I use APS-C with good light and full frame with poor light. If the R5 and 5DV both have 45mp sensors, that might prompt me to choose just one, as the resolution difference won't be that great between those cameras and my 7DII. On the other hand, you'd have to pry the 90D with its 32 mp sensor out of my wife's hands.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Feb 28, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> *"Jesus, God, help, my lord, Jesus, help me I'm falling down the steps oh lord Jesus Christ please !"*
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF BOKEH WILL SOMEONE LEAK A PRICE SO I CAN START HINT-DROPPING ON THE WIFE OH HELP ME PLEASE!



$3299.99 if Canon wants to dominate 2020 sales
$3499.99 if they want to keep everyone happy, ie the status quo.
$3999.99 if they want to increase Sony sales


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> On Monday, at my fav pro photo shop, a guy at the desk said that rumors he heard are on the 7 k$ level for the R5. I wouldn't wonder if he's right, given the fact that the R5 introduces 8k video in the FF market. But you never know, the 5D Mk II revolutionized the video market a decade ago, and was quire affordable back then.


If that guy At your favourite pro photoshop was right ( and he is absolutely not), what the upcoming R1 price range would be then, USD$10.000-12,000?
Not extremely likely. However, what do I know


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

brad-man said:


> That guy at the desk was a Sony rep...


Likely a former Canon rep fired for being professionally negligent. He is now up in arms. Revenge is sweet


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> On Monday, at my fav pro photo shop, a guy at the desk said that rumors he heard are on the 7 k$ level for the R5. I wouldn't wonder if he's right, given the fact that the R5 introduces 8k video in the FF market. But you never know, the 5D Mk II revolutionized the video market a decade ago, and was quire affordable back then.


Perhaps they are planning to gouge their customers.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 28, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> *"Jesus, God, help, my lord, Jesus, help me I'm falling down the steps oh lord Jesus Christ please !"*
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF BOKEH WILL SOMEONE LEAK A PRICE SO I CAN START HINT-DROPPING ON THE WIFE OH HELP ME PLEASE!


Canon may not even know at this point.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Feb 28, 2020)

All Canon has to do here is to set a very low MAP price which will still allow the distributors and the dealers to make some money, but they can make more off lens sales. 

If Canon really want to take back the #1 position in mirrorless ILC, they should go the Gillette/Schick route.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 28, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> By the way, do I get it right that they won't start the mass production until the camera has passed the certification?



Receiving certification and publishing that isn't the same.
Production is for sure running at maximum warp.


----------



## kiwiengr (Feb 28, 2020)

jeffa4444 said:


> Surprised it will use the RS60-3E rather than RS80-N3



I was thinking the same, as that would also allow the TC-80N3.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 28, 2020)

Quackator said:


> Receiving certification and publishing that isn't the same.
> Production is for sure running at maximum warp.



What happens if they don't pass the certification? I understand the chances are low, but certification implies some compliance tests.


----------



## Tmjc.wolf (Feb 28, 2020)

Cryhavoc said:


> If Canon really want to take back the #1 position in mirrorless ILC, they should go the Gillette/Schick route.


And Sony!
Personally I'd rather have Canon at #2 with more affordable lenses.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

Quackator said:


> Some do, because APS-C is the poor man's teleconverter.


In fact, for birding, and within the Canon system, you only have two options currently if you want catch as much detail as possible with your tele lens: use a slowly firing 5DR and crop later or use a fast firing 7D2 and catch more action. I actually use the 7D2 even with converters + my EF 500mm, if there is enough light. With a 1DX wouldn't have much space to crop. Typical birder problem, since their objects are fast, shy, and often small


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Why are the 'losing this classic market'? Yes, thare will be some who switch and an increasing from nothing will always look impressive. But most CaNikon wildlife shooters shoot APS-C and they are still way ahead of Sony in this market.
> With all the hype, it is easy to forget that Sony has improved their market share in FF cameras and FF only. In total ILC market share, Sony has no more of a market what than they did before launching mirrorless because FF is such a small percentage of the overall market.


Well, at least in this region in Belgium I met more birders using Sony than Canon (me) and Nikon users (my wife) - for the first time in my life. I was really surprised. And all of those guys used exactly this Sony A7 IV & 200-600mm combo, as if they were photographic clone warriors. One guy with whom I had a good conversation (when nothing interesting happened) told me that he mostly switches to the A7's crop mode for birding, he then still has 26 MP (hope I remember correctly, I do not calculate it now) available. So he has FF and APS in one camera, but more FPS than with a 5DR. Btw this guy changed from Nikon to Sony.

Sony is catching up, that's the reality. I will not switch from Canon to Sony, but competition for Canon and Nikon gets harder. Finally, we all, as customers, do profit from a healthy competition. No company can rest on their laurels and do the same thing for a decade anymore, like they could some decades ago.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 28, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> What happens if they don't pass the certification? I understand the chances are low, but certification implies some compliance tests.



I don’t think anyone can afford coming up with a finished product and waiting until official certification testing to see whether they pass or not. They have designed and tested the camera to be compliant and it would be a huge process wtf if suddenly turned out not to be after all.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> If that guy At your favourite pro photoshop was right ( and he is absolutely not), what the upcoming R1 price range would be then, USD$10.000-12,000?
> Not extremely likely. However, what do I know


Well, I just cited the guy at the desk, I am not an expert on Canon pricing either. But I do well remember how the prices were going up with every new 5D series model introduced. I got my 5D3 for 3k € here in Europe when it just was released, the 5D4 already came for 4k €, so it wouldn't be a surprise if Canon tried to introduce a 5D5, if it ever comes, for 5k € in our region. It is quite obvious that Canon aims its R5 at Sony's A9 II which is available for 4,5 US-$ at B&H right now. But Canon changed to a quite expensive brand for pro/ prosumer products. Just remember the R's ambitious initial pricing compared with the competition, offering for this money less ambitious specs (no IBIS, cropped 4k video). So, maybe it's realistic to expect the R5's initial price to be 5 k US-$ minimum. But that's my guess, we all have to wait until Canon's release... 

Btw, for Leica customers, 10k US-$ still is a poor man's budget...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

Cryhavoc said:


> If Canon really want to take back the #1 position in mirrorless ILC, they should go the Gillette/Schick route.


You mean razor sharp images just out of the camera?


----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Feb 28, 2020)

CanonWatch thinks this could be a 7D mk II replacement. 

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah nah. Now I'm understanding why some rumour sites are looked on with derision.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I don't know if I'm typical but I use APS-C with good light and full frame with poor light.


At least, we are two photographers minimum doing that - is this enough for "typical"?


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

sanj said:


> Some. Of course.


Birders do, because many birds are quite small and seldom fond of close-ups.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 28, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> What happens if they don't pass the certification?



Then they need to go back to the drawing board.

Repeat: Receiving the certification is well in advance of this 
certification being published.

The firmware isn't final and certainly not fully bugfixed,
which is why the WPPI has seen the camera only under glass.

The fact that it was there physically shows that the production
is in full thrust.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> People seems to forget that, i have seen more EOS R in real life than any a7 series camera


Maybe this one helps:









Most Popular Photography and Videography Rentals for 2019


As per tradition here at Lensrentals.com, at the end of the year, we go through all of our records and use that to provide the public with some insight on the industry and where it is going. Through this record-keeping, we're able to provide some information on what is the most popular rented...



www.lensrentals.com





So if you met a lensrental customer past year, she or he would most probably carry a 5D4, followed by an A7 III. Interestingly, the EOS R made it in this list of 20 most popular gear items rented, Nikon's Z cameras not. But I don't know whether lensrental customers provide a measure for typical mainstream users (of prosumer/pro cameras).


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> In fact, for birding, and within the Canon system, you only have two options currently if you want catch as much detail as possible with your tele lens: use a slowly firing 5DR and crop later or use a fast firing 7D2 and catch more action. I actually use the 7D2 even with converters + my EF 500mm, if there is enough light. With a 1DX wouldn't have much space to crop. Typical birder problem, since their objects are fast, shy, and often small


totally understood. Were Birders a significant part of pro photography market though? I think Canon thinking process is: offer a hi-res R-series camera (80Mp ??) capable of around 11 FPS and Birders will crop to x1.6 for a better reach... problem solved.
sensor readout speed is up tremendously. so 80Mp at 11 FPS is a reality.


----------



## BillB (Feb 28, 2020)

Cryhavoc said:


> All Canon has to do here is to set a very low MAP price which will still allow the distributors and the dealers to make some money, but they can make more off lens sales.
> 
> If Canon really want to take back the #1 position in mirrorless ILC, they should go the Gillette/Schick route.


The RP would seem to be Canon's version of the Gillette/Schick approach, not the R5. I don't think Canon will be giving R5's away, not with the specs that camera is going to have. We can spend endless hours wrangling over the price Canon sets for the R5, and will doubtless do so. Canon may well price the R5 aggressively, but it is not going to be the camera for everyone who wants to get into the RF mount.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> Well, I just cited the guy at the desk, I am not an expert on Canon pricing either. But I do well remember how the prices were going up with every new 5D series model introduced. I got my 5D3 for 3k € here in Europe when it just was released, the 5D4 already came for 4k €, so it wouldn't be a surprise if Canon tried to introduce a 5D5, if it ever comes, for 5k € in our region. It is quite obvious that Canon aims its R5 at Sony's A9 II which is available for 4,5 US-$ at B&H right now. But Canon changed to a quite expensive brand for pro/ prosumer products. Just remember the R's ambitious initial pricing compared with the competition, offering for this money less ambitious specs (no IBIS, cropped 4k video). So, maybe it's realistic to expect the R5's initial price to be 5 k US-$ minimum. But that's my guess, we all have to wait until Canon's release...
> 
> Btw, for Leica customers, 10k US-$ still is a poor man's budget...



for Leica customers, correct.. 
however.. Canon market is bread and butter, work horse rather than ... 

EOS R5 over $5,000.00 MSP (USA).. my take: $4,750-ish in bundle with RF 24-105/F4.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> These things also never take into the account the Sony/Nikon shooters that switch to Canon. It's almost always framed as everybody leaving Canon. Not doubting @justaCanonuser, just saying.


I just reported my recent real life observation when I met other birders in the past weeks here in middle Europe. Most of them used the Sony A7 IV plus Sony's 200-600mm, we Canon and Nikon users were suddenly a minority, for me for the first time. I was quite surprised. I learned from one of those guys that he frequently uses the A7's crop mode, which leaves about the same megapixels you find in a typical crop camera from Canon and Nikon. No doubt that there are also Sony users switching to Canon or Nikon, but that's what I have seen in the past weeks with my own eyes (and glasses on ).


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> for Leica customers, correct..
> however.. Canon market is bread and butter, work horse rather than ...
> 
> EOS R5 over $5,000.00 MSP (USA).. my take: $4,750-ish in bundle with RF 24-105/F4.


Leica used to be a bread & butter work horse brand back in the times of Henry Cartier-Bresson, but lost track


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> for Leica customers, correct..
> however.. Canon market is bread and butter, work horse rather than ...
> 
> EOS R5 over $5,000.00 MSP (USA).. my take: $4,750-ish in bundle with RF 24-105/F4.


I think CR should open up now an EOS 5R introductory price betting shop to finance this site a bit


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 28, 2020)

With the corona virus supply chain disruptions, I am speculating that the R5 introduction will be pushed out well beyond July. More angst.


----------



## Mahk43 (Feb 28, 2020)

goldenhusky said:


> How is that the Canon 600EX-RT is connected to the camera that was registered? I see an camera with code DS126832 and charger LC-E6 and battery LP-E6NH seems to be related. Why are the RS-60E3 and 600EX-RT listed there? Let's say if they are some how related then what about the Dell monitor? Sony HDMI and Lenovo T430 notebook? I understand the RS-60E3 and 600EX-RT are not new products and no need to be registered. I fail to understand how all these items are perceived to be related.



This chart is the list of the external components plugged/linked with the camera during the certification test
I think there are several certifications to pass, with several certification companies, this one maybe for the electricals/electronicals interactions, to respect curtains levels of voltage or electro waves or something like that.

It dosen't mean theses components are the only that works with this camera. It means that they took these component to certify, maybe because the comunication protocol is the most common, or some specifications they wanted to be sure to pass, or maybe because they (canon) don't choose, but the certification company do (even it is their property).

Also if this certification verify some electrical levels, it doesn't mean neither that the interface will not be different [EDIT: for the serial production, like for the remote].

The only new information we got with this chart is the battery name


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 28, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> *"Jesus, God, help, my lord, Jesus, help me I'm falling down the steps oh lord Jesus Christ please !"*
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF BOKEH WILL SOMEONE LEAK A PRICE SO I CAN START HINT-DROPPING ON THE WIFE OH HELP ME PLEASE!



"I'm halfway down!"


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 28, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> With the corona virus supply chain disruptions, I am speculating that the R5 introduction will be pushed out well beyond July. More angst.


I've been wondering about that myself...


----------



## Architect1776 (Feb 28, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Just needs to be a full featured with wireless trigger and 8K and all the other cool stuff.
It needs to be a tour de force camera to put to rest the crap that others say about lack of innovation.
And no it does not need to be the super high MP 5S series but the MP rumored is about perfect.
Yes, I am fascinated by high MP but am seeing the light that perhaps file size can get beyond what I want to deal with.
I would rather see speed, DR and other features get hit out of the ballpark rather than huge MP.
Canon does huge mp, what about 240-250 mp or something now?


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 28, 2020)

Anyone who thinks this camera is coming in less than $4k has lost their mind. This is a video first camera that will tower over anything else available.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 28, 2020)

Adelino said:


> Canon may not even know at this point.




THEN THEY CAN'T FEEL MY PAIN! OH GOD CANON PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 28, 2020)

Cryhavoc said:


> $3299.99 if Canon wants to dominate 2020 sales
> $3499.99 if they want to keep everyone happy, ie the status quo.
> $3999.99 if they want to increase Sony sales




I'll take option 1 or 2 and a 100-500 for bankruptcy Alex.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 28, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> In fact, for birding, and within the Canon system, you only have two options currently if you want catch as much detail as possible with your tele lens: use a slowly firing 5DR and crop later or use a fast firing 7D2 and catch more action. I actually use the 7D2 even with converters + my EF 500mm, if there is enough light. With a 1DX wouldn't have much space to crop. Typical birder problem, since their objects are fast, shy, and often small



Birding is probably 95 percent of what I do, and I thought I did okay with my 40D, 70D, 7D2, 5D4, and EOS-R.

Maybe I'm missing your point, or maybe my photos are garbage and no one has bothered to tell me yet.


AccipiterQ said:


> "I'm halfway down!"




I was wondering if anyone was going to pick up on this.. NICE.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 28, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Birding is probably 95 percent of what I do, and I thought I did okay with my 40D, 70D, 7D2, 5D4, and EOS-R.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing your point, or maybe my photos are garbage and no one has bothered to tell me yet.
> 
> ...




I'm disappointed more people didn't...how old is the average user on these forums I wonder


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 28, 2020)

sanj said:


> Most wildlife shooters do NOT shoot APS-C.



Strolling round various wildlife sites at weekends, I see more APS-C than FF.
Partly it is about pixel density and partly about price - huge numbers of wildlife shooters stretching the family budget. FF is about 10% of the overall ILC market so considering the significant number of wildlife enthusiasts, it would be a stretch to believe that the number of wildlifers with FF would exceed those shooting APS-C..


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 28, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> Anyone who thinks this camera is coming in less than $4k has lost their mind. This is a video first camera that will tower over anything else available.




I lost that ages ago.


AccipiterQ said:


> I'm disappointed more people didn't...how old is the average user on these forums I wonder




I'm rubbing elbows with the 60s (name is Robert - thus Bert 63)..


----------



## Trey T (Feb 28, 2020)

gregster said:


> Higher capacity in the same form factor is logical to me. By comparison Sony's A7/A9 batteries have 2280mah vs 1865 in the LP-E6N despite similar physical size, so it would seem there is room for denser energy storage.


That's a good general speculation, assuming the form factor and specific li-ion chemistry are correct.

The LP-E6 and its variant (e.g. LP-E6N and LP-E6NH) are not 1865 (18650) series battery cells. I believe it's more like 14500, significantly smaller.


----------



## mpmark (Feb 28, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> *"Jesus, God, help, my lord, Jesus, help me I'm falling down the steps oh lord Jesus Christ please !"*
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF BOKEH WILL SOMEONE LEAK A PRICE SO I CAN START HINT-DROPPING ON THE WIFE OH HELP ME PLEASE!



why I'm not married, dont need to worry about the "asking permission" bulls#!t


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 28, 2020)

mpmark said:


> why I'm not married, dont need to worry about the "asking permission" bulls#!t




I've been married almost 40 years and it was more of a joke than anything else. It's not BS, it's respect - I can buy whatever I want.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 28, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> mAh figures are not comparable if you don’t know the voltages. mWh is what matters.


If they use battery cells ranging from 14500 - 18650 series, they will operate at 3.7-4.2 volt. Cameras w/ two cells will operate between 7.2-8.4v. The voltages are a game of marketing, and the extremities can be seen between DeWalt (20V @ 5 cells) and Milwaukee (18V @ 5cells) tools


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2020)

mpmark said:


> why I'm not married, dont need to worry about the "asking permission" bulls#!t


That may not be the only reason you aren't married.


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Feb 28, 2020)

David_E said:


> I don’t want to make anyone cry. We need to get past this Chevy v. Ford pettiness. Sony, Nikon, Canon, Fuji... all make fine cameras and the others don’t need to fail for Canon to succeed. Me? Canon because of the ergonomics and lens quality. 5D IV, 6D II, RP, M5. But I could live with any of the others if necessary and I doubt my photos would suffer.




Being a gear-head, there is an inherently good thing about the typical "Chevy vs Ford vs Mopar" vibe. The constant goal to one up each other by the manufacturers can only be good for the end user. 

I am in agreement with you though. It's important now, more than ever, for Canon to come through with a camera that delivers on what the majority of Canon faithful have been asking for, and do it without breaking the bank (compared to the competition's pricing). Yes, they are promising to deliver ground-breaking tech in their new camera, but they also know that they presently stand on a very slippery slope regarding their place in the mirrorless race.

Hoping that they can strike a good balance price-wise, and at the same time wake up Nikon so that the consumers are the overall winners in this.

(P.S. Chevy fan, through and through. 1968 Chevelle SS 396 (468 cid/560bhp))


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 28, 2020)

I heard you people like R5 images




From this video about the RF 24-105 f4-7.1


----------



## Czardoom (Feb 28, 2020)

DarkPhalanx said:


> Being a gear-head, there is an inherently good thing about the typical "Chevy vs Ford vs Mopar" vibe. The constant goal to one up each other by the manufacturers can only be good for the end user.
> ….



I guess it depends on how one defines "one up each other." If it just means adding specs regardless of the overall quality, then I would have to disagree. Having owned Canon, Olympus and Sony cameras in the past decade, I would much rather own a quality camera where the important specs function at the highest level, rather than just having specs for specs sake. This is why I frequently argue against the Sony fans who only believe in specs - not quality. All 3 cameras, for example, have dust removal systems in their specs, but Sony cameras were notorious for having far more dust on the sensor issues than the other two brands. Sony has IBIS, but reviewers have pointed out that it produces a problematic jitter during video (didn't do any video myself). Sony color can't compete in the eyes of most reviewers. Same with ergonomics. I have owned Sonys and they underexposed by a full stop or more. I had two kit lenses with the A7 series cameras (not cheap kit lenses either) and they were both badly de-centered and had absolutely awful IQ away from the image center. In other words, compared to my Canon and Olympus cameras, the Sonys might have been a "spec winner," but were - by far - inferior in quality.

So, if the competition between brands ends up with cameras with more and more specs that perform worse and worse, then it won't be a good thing for camera buyers.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Feb 28, 2020)

Picked up a Lumix G9 during a recent sale at the local camera shop and chatted with the Sales guy about the R5. Speculation is the R5 will be in line, price wise, with what the 5d MKIV was at introduction.


----------



## gregster (Feb 28, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> mAh figures are not comparable if you don’t know the voltages. mWh is what matters.



Fair enough, and while I don't have them in front of me, online specs show 7.2 VDC output for both. So the Sony does have materially more capacity.


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Feb 28, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> I guess it depends on how one defines "one up each other." If it just means adding specs regardless of the overall quality, then I would have to disagree. Having owned Canon, Olympus and Sony cameras in the past decade, I would much rather own a quality camera where the important specs function at the highest level, rather than just having specs for specs sake. This is why I frequently argue against the Sony fans who only believe in specs - not quality. All 3 cameras, for example, have dust removal systems in their specs, but Sony cameras were notorious for having far more dust on the sensor issues than the other two brands. Sony has IBIS, but reviewers have pointed out that it produces a problematic jitter during video (didn't do any video myself). Sony color can't compete in the eyes of most reviewers. Same with ergonomics. I have owned Sonys and they underexposed by a full stop or more. I had two kit lenses with the A7 series cameras (not cheap kit lenses either) and they were both badly de-centered and had absolutely awful IQ away from the image center. In other words, compared to my Canon and Olympus cameras, the Sonys might have been a "spec winner," but were - by far - inferior in quality.
> 
> So, if the competition between brands ends up with cameras with more and more specs that perform worse and worse, then it won't be a good thing for camera buyers.




When I speak of one-upping each other, and the winner being the consumers, quality is definitely the main focus, just so that we're clear.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Feb 29, 2020)

If present in the camera, should GPS appear on the certification document?


----------



## Mahk43 (Feb 29, 2020)

yoms said:


> If present in the camera, should GPS appear on the certification document?


As we don't see any reference to wifi nor bluetooth, I presume this chart don't refer to any wireless communication process, so nothing about gps also


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Feb 29, 2020)

Jethro said:


> The current chargers could well work, but not charge as efficiently (ie not as quickly) as the updated ones. That won't matter to a lot of people.


Maybe. We won't know till we get the new batteries. We have some interesting batteries in the technology I deal with for my day job. Some of it works fine together, some not at all, some... as you say, ok but not great. 

Can is liable to do something like put a thick projection on the terminal end, next to the terminals, so the new battery may be the shape of the old as viewed from end, but from the side, it will have that projection that disallows it to fit in the old charger, or be used in the older cameras. They'd do that for safety reasons.

Its all up in the air for a bit, but time will tell.


----------



## David_E (Feb 29, 2020)

DarkPhalanx said:


> _(P.S. Chevy fan, through and through. 1968 Chevelle SS 396 (468 cid/560bhp))_


In the mid 60’s I was driving a ‘64 MGB. When my boss got a ‘65 Pontiac GTO, I was naturally anxious to try it, and I had occasion to drive it often in the wide-open spaces of West Texas. It offered excellent straight-line performance and little else. Compared to my little MG it had poor brakes, poor handling, and poor build quality. And that’s why I stuck to European, and later, Japanese, cars and never looked back. GM were still building 1950’s cars into the early 21st century and look where that got them.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 2, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> I'm disappointed more people didn't...how old is the average user on these forums I wonder


I am below 60, and younger than my 1954 Kodak Retina IIIc that I still sometimes load with a film. But I am roughly in the age of many Sony users I meet. When Hamish Gill reviewed the A7RII back in 2017 on his site 35mmc.com he asked himself: "a dad camera?" I think he may hit a deeper truth with that question...








Sony A7Rii review - A superb farce of a camera


It doesn't matter which way you look at the Sony A7Rii, it's a ridiculous thing. It's ridiculously bad, yet simultaneously it's ridiculously good!



www.35mmc.com


----------



## BillB (Mar 2, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I am below 60, and younger than my 1954 Kodak Retina IIIc that I still sometimes load with a film. But I am roughly in the age of many Sony users I meet. When Hamish Gill reviewed the A7RII back in 2017 on his site 35mmc.com he asked himself: "a dad camera?" I think he may hit a deeper truth with that question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for pros, maybe all pricey ILS cameras are dad (or grandad?) cameras, at least to some extent.


----------



## mpmark (Mar 2, 2020)

unfocused said:


> That may not be the only reason you aren't married.



sure thing


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Mar 2, 2020)

David_E said:


> In the mid 60’s I was driving a ‘64 MGB. When my boss got a ‘65 Pontiac GTO, I was naturally anxious to try it, and I had occasion to drive it often in the wide-open spaces of West Texas. It offered excellent straight-line performance and little else. Compared to my little MG it had poor brakes, poor handling, and poor build quality. And that’s why I stuck to European, and later, Japanese, cars and never looked back. GM were still building 1950’s cars into the early 21st century and look where that got them.



You had 2 sides to the musclecars back in the 60's & 70"s. You had the consumer cars that were obviously geared towards quick acceleration/straight line speed. Then you had these same cars that were properly set up for SCCA and Trans Am racing, on such racetracks such as Watkins Glen, Road America, and some other great race venues. This is where the AAR 'Cuda, Camaro's and Mustangs were proven to be more than just straight line cars. And, btw, if your bass was on the cheap side, he may have ordered his GTO with 4 drum brakes, which back then was pretty normal. Obviously, the braking would suffer. Front disc brakes was an extra cost option.

The MGB was an "okay" car, but that's about it. With a total of 95 hp, it wasn't much to get excited about. Anytime you lower the stance of a car, it's give you the impression that it goes faster than it actually does. That's one of the reason's the regular run of the mill Mazda Miata was such a big seller.

I would agree with you that European cars are much better put together with respect to fit and finish, and so are the Japanese cars. The American cars of the 60's and 70's were on a completely different plane when it came to "bang for the buck" for the everyday normal person. That's why they sell for the price they do now (Barrett-Jackson Auction).


----------

